# A8N SLI SE- Compatible Ram



## tarleton (Apr 12, 2007)

Hello I have an A8N SLI SE and was wondering if a stick of 1GB PC3200 400Mhz DDR 400 Mhz 184PIN 1 GB G 1024MB. High density and with a configuration of 128x64. Please help I have no idea about ram.

NEED HELP ASAP
AS AM AM BUYING FROM EBAY AND AUCTION ENDS SOON.

THANKYOU:wave:


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

I'd be cautious buying memory on ebay....best bet for compatability is to go to crucial's website, type in your mobo in the selector guide and you'll get a list of memory that they will guarrenty will be compatible with your system
http://www.crucial.com/store/listmfgr.asp?cat=RAM
Since your mobo also supports dual channel memory it would be best to install memory in matched pairs for the best performance.


----------



## tarleton (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks have done this but quite confused what I'm doing, please help or can you please do this for me. As I know nothing about RAM.

THANK
REPLY ASAP


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

I hope this link works...http://www.crucial.com/store/listparts.aspx?model=A8N-SLI


----------



## tarleton (Apr 12, 2007)

But it dosn't say about high density or its configuration. Sorry if I'm seeming dumb


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

It does if you click on the link under the memory part #....its 128X72.....high density


----------



## tarleton (Apr 12, 2007)

ok thankyou


----------

